# Night bowfishing generator



## sponkey14

hey new to this night bowfishing, its spring now, i need lights and a good cheap generator something that can throw 3000 watts, also does the noise effect the fish? also bugs, i live in michigan what do i do with the the bugs, besides suck it up


----------



## weasle414

Bug spray... Lots and lots of deet will keep the bugs away.


----------



## carp_killer

once i get a boat set up im gunna put a thermacell some were on the deck there are insane i used one duck hunting and never got bit once i had it turned on for a while they didnt even swarm


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

What do those run off? Batteries?


----------



## weasle414

Sponkey, go to Menards. They've got a good selection of gennys that'll put out 3000 watts for a reasonable price. Of if you've got an old 5-8 hp small engine (or a lawn mower engine, push or ride on) and a GM alternator, you can make one.

http://theepicenter.com/tow02077.html

http://theepicenter.com/tow082099.html


----------



## AlpineArcher24

ebay has a great selection on generators 
were gonna tear them carp up lyle


----------

